# Saratoga Woodworking Show 3/24-25



## Rich P. (Feb 27, 2018)

I am posting for two reasons. First is to notify all my WB friends the Northeast Woodworkers Showcase is coming up on March 24 and 25 in Saratoga Springs. It is a great show for those looking for wood and want to see some amazing finished products people have made. There are some great lectures to attend and a lot of demos and opportunities to try different aspects of woodworking. Did I mention there is a great selection of wood at the show? It would also be great to meet some of the WB members.

The second reason is a little more selfish... I am making my wood vendor debut. My wife and I have a double booth that will be filled with domestic and exotic wood for sale. We are beginning the process of labeling and pricing the inventory. We have put some thought into organization and display. We will have everything from pen blanks to conference table lumber for sale. 

Have any of the members ever sold at a trade show? Does anyone have any helpful advice?

Any help and support would be greatly appreciated.

Rich P


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2018)

Good luck Rich! Unfortunately it's a little too far of a drive for me to make it there. If you decide to make it to SWAT in Waco I'll be there! Tony


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 28, 2018)

Tony, Any advice for my first time out?


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2018)

Brother, I've never sold wood at a show. My advice is to start your prices high. You can always come down, you can't go up. Watch how people look at your things, if a lot of them pick stuff up looking all excited, see the price and put it down maybe you need to lower them at that point. Tony


----------



## phinds (Feb 28, 2018)

I second the motion that it's a worthwhile show. I've been to the show about 4 or 5 times over the last 15 years and always enjoy it. I conducted one of the sessions there a couple of years ago (on wood ID via anatomy of course)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 12, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> I am posting for two reasons. First is to notify all my WB friends the Northeast Woodworkers Showcase is coming up on March 24 and 25 in Saratoga Springs. It is a great show for those looking for wood and want to see some amazing finished products people have made. There are some great lectures to attend and a lot of demos and opportunities to try different aspects of woodworking. Did I mention there is a great selection of wood at the show? It would also be great to meet some of the WB members.
> 
> The second reason is a little more selfish... I am making my wood vendor debut. My wife and I have a double booth that will be filled with domestic and exotic wood for sale. We are beginning the process of labeling and pricing the inventory. We have put some thought into organization and display. We will have everything from pen blanks to conference table lumber for sale.
> 
> ...



Rich, you should post a list of woods (not prices) you will have at the show. It might entice more local Wood Barter members to come out.


----------



## Rich P. (Mar 13, 2018)

Mark, thanks for the suggestion. I think that is a good idea and will try to get a list together to post.

RichP.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 10, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> Mark, thanks for the suggestion. I think that is a good idea and will try to get a list together to post.
> 
> RichP.



Never heard anything, how did the show go?


----------



## Rich P. (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry about the list for WB. We were just running short on time. The show was a success for us, we sold a lot of wood and met a lot of interesting people. I had the opportunity to make some new wood contacts. One person I met has logged for over 50 years and is retired he has a barn full of burls he has collected over the years that he is looking to get rid of. I plan on a road trip in early May. 
We sold a lot of exotic wood both in lumber and turning stock but have a lot more left over. All and all it was a great time but a lot of work.
I will probably post some of our turning stock here after we get everything organized again

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

